# Public Safety Act 2005



## j809 (Jul 5, 2002)

Support this bill ,it's important to keep private entities from law enforcement, which is happening in prisons, using private security companies instead of state correction officers.

On May 5, 2005, Representative Ted Strickland (D-OH) introduced legislation that would ensure that core correctional services related to the operation of correctional facilities and the incarceration of inmates are not provided by non-governmental private entities. Incarcerating criminals is one of the most fundamental government responsibilities. Allowing private entities the authority to use force, especially deadly force, raises a host of troubling constitutional and civil rights questions. The cost savings proclaimed by the corporate giants in the private corrections field are illusory at best. Once the contract is signed and the state turns over the inmates, corporations lower the services and increase the costs of doing business. Private prison operators simply put profit over prison and community safety. *Please ask your Representative to cosponsor this important legislation. Send an email today!*

Go tohttp://www.afscmecouncil93.org/
choose Support Public Safety Act of 2005 on right


----------



## JoninNH (Jan 29, 2004)

Done.


----------

